# 69g Sierra MatchKing BTHP equivalent for hunting



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

So my AR is really liking the 69g sierra matchkings. There are not suitable for hunting. What in yalls opinion would be something with a similar characteristics but would have the penetration needed. I'm a fan of neck shots with this particular caliber, 223


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Barnes makes a 70gr 5.56 with TSX bullets. Ought to be about right if your gun likes 69gr SMKs. 

Not sure if i'd hunt with .223 caliber SMKs either, but all I have used in my ruger GSR for hunting is the 168gr SMKs in Federal Premium ammo. Killed every deer I shot with them.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Forgot to mention that Barnes' offering is loaded to 5.56 specs so if your rifle is chambered in .223 you might need to look elsewhere. You could either get a 5.56 chambered barrel or load your own using the TSX or TTSX bullets from Barnes.


----------



## emontez (Aug 13, 2005)

Sierra #1395. 65 grain spitzer


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember the Barnes bullets are going to be longer than the other lead bullets(same weight) because they are copper. So a gun may not like a Barnes bullet because its longer.It has happened.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

edumontez said:


> Sierra #1395. 65 grain spitzer


Mine shoots that bullet as well as the 69gr MK's.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Gun is chambered 223 wylde so will give the 556 Barnes and the 65 spitzer a try


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Good info. I have a 223 Wylde chambered rifle that I'm trying to find the right load for.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*2 choices*

I ran into the same problem about 3-4 years ago. 62 gr TSX is slightly longer than 69 SMK but once you get the seating depth worked out it is a keeper especially on pigs at odd angles. I second the previous recommendation of 65 SGK as it equaled the one hole groups of my 69s with almost the exact same charge. Great deer round on broadside shots. I have Wilde chambers (2) 1-8 and 1-9 and they shine out of the 1-8s but still have acceptable accuracy out of 1-9 twist. I use Varget so they are not barn burners but very accurate. Good luck with your choices.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

My dime shooter has an 18" 1-7 twist Wilde chamber. It likes the heavier bullets. Sub .5" groups with 77 and 69 SMK's, Hornady 75 HPBT and AMax, and the 65 SPBT. Powder doesn't seem to matter, just find the right load. My best load with the 65 uses RX15. Varget, CFE223, and A2230 all produce tight groups with heavier bullets. I haven't tried the 80gr or 90gr's.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Try a 65 gr Sierra Game King or 70 gr Hornady GMX.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Question, don't mean to change subject, but while on .223 AR, I have a bushmaster 24" 1 in 9 twist. Good shooting weapon, I have had good success with Fiochi 55 GR FMJ, any other rec's. Usually use it for Hogs. I shoot my 6.5 Grendel more. But just wanting more Opinions. with the Bushmaster setup.


----------

